
Ask HN: Is anybody using AWS Glue? - muramira
Our team is evaluating AWS Glue and Databricks. It seems nobody is excited about glue. Even in the blogosphere, there&#x27;s virtually nothing! What gives!
======
mslate
I am also curious about it as I've only recently become aware of Athena and
Redshift Spectrum for querying data files on S3 w/o any ETL

Cost control and query performance are big concerns with Athena, as I
understand it Glue can help with re-formatting your data for reducing querying
costs and performance

Not sure what Databricks the business has to do with AWS Glue

